# Máy chữa ung thư hiện đại nhất đã có mặt tại Bệnh viện Chợ Rẫy



## vietmom (11/4/18)

Chính phủ Áo đã tài trợ trang thiết bị hiện đại cho Bệnh viện Chợ Rẫy trong việc chữa trị bệnh ung thư cho toàn khu vực miền Nam.



​
Ngày 4/4, Bệnh viện Chợ Rẫy đưa vào khánh thành hệ thống gia tốc xạ trị - xạ phẫu đa năng lượng hiện đại nhất trong việc điều trị ung thư cho bệnh nhân.
Theo PGS.TS Nguyễn Trường Sơn, Giám đốc Bệnh viện Chợ Rẫy, hệ thống máy VERSA HD được  viện trợ từ dự án của Chính phủ Áo cho Việt Nam, nhằm xây dựng Trung tâm Ung bướu Chợ Rẫy thành trung tâm điều trị ung thư hàng đầu của cả nước. Trang thiết bị này đa số được ứng dụng cho các bệnh lý về ung thư được chỉ định xạ trị như ung thư gan, phổi, dạ dày, đại trực tràng, vú…




Hệ thống gia tốc xạ trị - xạ phẫu đa năng lượng hiện đại nhất trong việc điều trị ung thư cho bệnh nhân được Chính phủ Áo tài trợ. ​ 
Hệ thống máy VERSA HD được triển khai đánh dấu bước ngoặt về kỹ thuật xạ phẫu, xạ trị mới chưa từng được triển khai tại Việt Nam. Giá trị sẽ đem đến cho người bệnh ung thư cơ hội được chữa bệnh tốt nhất với kỹ thuật xạ trị hàng đầu trên thế giới, giảm tác dụng phụ thường có của xạ trị và góp phần nâng cao chất lượng sống cho người bệnh. Kỹ thuật này góp phần giảm tải cho bệnh viện, tiết kiệm thời gian cho bệnh nhân.
Đặc biệt, bệnh nhân thực hiện xạ trị bằng hệ thống trên sẽ được bảo hiểm y tế chi trả một phần.
Để chuẩn bị làm chủ công nghệ mới, năm 2017, Bệnh viện Chợ Rẫy đã cử 14 cán bộ đi đào tạo tại Australia và châu Âu. Cán bộ Trung tâm Ung bướu còn còn được đào tạo liên tục bởi các chuyên gia nước ngoài, các giáo sư hàng đầu trong lĩnh vực xạ trị đến từ Đại học Leipzig (Đức).

_

_
_Máy xạ trị hiện đại sẽ mở ra nhiều cơ hội chữa trị cho bệnh nhân ung thư. _​Tổ chức Y tế Thế giới ước tính hàng năm trên thế giới có khoảng 11 triệu trường hợp mắc mới và khoảng 6 triệu người chết do ung thư trong một năm. Ung thư là nguyên nhân gây tử vong đứng hàng thứ hai sau bệnh tim mạch.
TS Nguyễn Trường Sơn cho biết nước ta trung bình mỗi năm có khoảng 150.000 ca ung thư phát hiện mới, 75.000 bệnh nhân tử vong. Ước tính đến năm 2020, Việt Nam sẽ có có gần 190.000 ca ung thư mắc mới. Riêng tại TP.HCM, mỗi năm có thêm 5.000-6.000 ca mắc ung thư mới.

_Nguồn: Zing_


----------

